# FYI: Tayda now sells taller 1590BB enclosures



## almondcity (Sep 21, 2021)

Haven't seen this mentioned yet: 





Just the bare enclosure for now it seems.  Custom drill service also applicable to this (even though there is no item to pick, the option exists in the drill service site for 1590BB2)


----------



## finebyfine (Sep 21, 2021)

For those about to follow my path these are 5mm taller than their other 1590bbs (120mm x 94mm x 33mm)


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Sep 21, 2021)

Hopefully they add powder coat and UV options for this as well. Am I correct in assuming this is equivalent to a 1590BBS?

I’m hoping they eventually come around to my suggestion of carrying 1590G and 1590BS enclosures as well.


----------



## almondcity (Sep 21, 2021)

Yeah I think it's equivalent to 1590BBS


----------



## Kroars (Sep 22, 2021)

almondcity said:


> Haven't seen this mentioned yet:
> 
> View attachment 16231
> 
> Just the bare enclosure for now it seems.  Custom drill service also applicable to this (even though there is no item to pick, the option exists in the drill service site for 1590BB2)


Good to know, thanks!


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Sep 28, 2021)

Powdercoated options are in now!


----------



## mdc (Sep 28, 2021)

OH MY GOODNESS YES.


----------



## mdc (Sep 28, 2021)

almondcity said:


> Yeah I think it's equivalent to 1590BBS


Nope, it's the Hammond 1590BB2 - it's in between the BB and BBS, closest equivalent would be the Gorva enclosures.
Union T&T uses the BB2 for their pedals (I think?).


----------



## justin23000 (Sep 28, 2021)

This is great!! No more squoshed transformers!!


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Sep 28, 2021)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> Powdercoated options are in now!


Yes!!! Time for me to find out about getting some UV printing done on them


----------



## Robert (Sep 30, 2021)

1590BB vs 1590BB2


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Oct 8, 2021)

Just got confirmation from Tayda, the UV print and custom drill options are now available for these.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Oct 25, 2021)

Anybody plunked a duocast into one of these yet?


----------

